# Reptile Room (Basement)



## jpeck425 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's some pics of the reptile room. Again, I apologize for the quality. I really need to get a better camera.

Jeff


----------



## Shellback (Aug 31, 2008)

Jeff , Like your set up keep up the good work!


----------



## wayne.bob (Aug 31, 2008)

awesome setup. very nice


----------



## terryo (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! Your pictures were great.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 31, 2008)

What do you have in all of your enclosures?


----------



## jpeck425 (Aug 31, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> What do you have in all of your enclosures?



This might take a minute, lol:
1.2 Sulcattas, 2.1.4 Marginateds, 0.0.5 Cherryhead Redfoots, 2.1 Forest Hingebacks, 0.1 Florida Box Turtle, 0.1 Hypo Florida Softshell, 2.0 Eastern Painted Turtles, 2.0 False Map Turtles, 0.0.1 Reeve's Turtle, 1.0 Ornate Horned Frog, 0.0.1 Albino Cranwell's Horned Frog, 0.1 Surinam Giant Cane Toad, 1.1 Barred Tiger Salamanders, 1.0 Savannah Monitor, 1.0 Green Iguana and I bring my Koi in for the winter 

PS: 2 dogs & 4 cats


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, I want a basement too!


----------



## jpeck425 (Sep 1, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Okay, I want a basement too!



Lol, that's the deal Cathy and I have worked-out. I can do whatever I want down there and I agree that all of the critters do not invade other areas of the house  Someday, I would love a walk-out basement. The Sulcattas get heavier each year to lug up the stairs. ;-)


----------



## Isa (Sep 1, 2008)

Really nice setup Jeff


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 1, 2008)

I know I also think about lugging my sulcatas up each year. Good thing I have a bunch of kids to do it for me! LOL That's quite a collection you have.


----------



## bacaraj (Sep 1, 2008)

Man I wish we could dig deeper than 3 feet before hitting water. That is a very impressive reptile room.


----------



## jpeck425 (Sep 1, 2008)

bacaraj said:


> Man I wish we could dig deeper than 3 feet before hitting water. That is a very impressive reptile room.



Thanks, yeah I'm lucky the Michigan climate allows for basements. I forget sometimes that other states can't have them. 

Be well
Jeff


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice Reptile room you have Jeff. Ah, basements what nice things they are. Here in CA you don't have many houses with basements. I miss that. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 27, 2008)

Updated pics would be lovely...along with closeups of whats in each 


I love reptile rooms


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 27, 2008)

Would you mind if I moved in? That's really comfy looking. I just can't imagine having Sulcata in there tho. Especially a puddle of pee or the smell of poop. Your Sulcata must be fairly small? But I am impressed!


----------



## jpeck425 (Dec 27, 2008)

maggie3fan said:


> Would you mind if I moved in? That's really comfy looking. I just can't imagine having Sulcata in there tho. Especially a puddle of pee or the smell of poop. Your Sulcata must be fairly small? But I am impressed!



Meg, I'll try and get some updated pics up soon. I'm going to be adding some more larger set-ups and expanding into another room. My little informal rescue seems to be getting more activity lately, with the bad economy. Thanks for your interest  You must have been looking though older postings, I had forgotten about this one, lol.

Maggie, My Sulcattas are: Edgar - Male(approx 18"/ 35lbs), Stella - Female(approx 16"/ 20lbs), Shelly - Female(approx 10"/ undersized and deformed). I spot clean their habitat daily, so there is not any odor beyond the scent of the Marsh Grass substrate. They are outside all summer into fall. My wife is VERY understanding of my reptilian interests, but would not be if the habitats made our home unsanitary or smelly 

Be well


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, you must be so busy. No basements here in Florida 

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## terryo (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow!!!!!! I can only dream! I feel like going downstairs with a sledge hammer. I would get rid of the pool table and bar in a heartbeat. Amazing....you are so lucky.


----------

